

Gitter: Publish Mac Sparkle software updates to Amazon S3 - bradgessler
https://github.com/polleverywhere/glitter

======
endian
_"It should also be noted that Glitter uses HTTPS S3 URLs to eliminate the
need for the maintiance of public/private keys for Sparkle"_

Eliminate? That assumes you can trust both Amazon and the CAs. For some
products (Tor, Bitcoin...), that's insane.

~~~
bradgessler
Correct. If you don't trust Amazon and the CA's then you shouldn't use
Glitter.

While it might be insane for your requirements, its not for ours and we trust
both S3 and the respective certificate authorities for our software
distribution. Glitter is very bias towards this to achieve its level of
simplicity.

